
In Santa Monica, parents are paying $1,000 for a boot camp for kindergarten - sea6ear
http://www.latimes.com/local/education/la-me-edu-kinderprep-20160811-snap-story.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
kafkaesq
_“When they get into kindergarten,” she said, “there is no play. It’s like
first grade.”_

Somebody please help these poor kids. Otherwise they're going to have major
issues, down the road.

